#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  перевод учебника по предмету Лориг

## Ильят

Откорректировал текст "ЗОЛОТОЕ ОЖЕРЕЛЬЕ ПРЕКРАСНЫХ УЧЕНИЙ, ПРОЯСНЯЮЩИХ НЕКОТОРЫЕ НАСТАВЛЕНИЯ [ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО] УМА И ПОЗНАНИЯ" по предмету Лориг в переводе Б. Дампилона.
автор: Кунчен Чжамьян Шадба (1649-1723) - ученик пятого Далай-Ламы, настоятель Гомана.
По этому учебнику и в настоящее время обучаются в Гоман-дацане монастыря Дрепун, в монастырях Монголии и Бурятии.

Можно скачать отсюда какое то время:

Download Link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/oj60iv
Download Link in HTML (for use in web sites, myspace, blogs, etc): 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/oj60iv
Download Link in Forum code (for use in phpBB, vBulletin, etc):
http://www.sendspace.com/file/oj60iv

Или в любое время с форума "www.dharma.org.ru", раздел "буддистская философия".
Размер - 1,05 МБ. В Word

----------

Asanga (31.12.2008), Galina (30.12.2008), goncharuk (10.01.2009), Yukko (30.12.2008), Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015), Доржик (07.11.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (19.02.2009), Михаил_ (16.05.2018), Ринчен Намгьял (30.12.2008), Тарас (30.12.2008), Татьяна (01.01.2009), Этэйла (31.12.2008)

----------


## Ильят

СТРУКТУРА ЭТОГО УЧЕБНИКА

ПЕРВОЕ. Приведение первоисточника и изложение смысла.
  ПЕРВОЕ. В Праманаварттике, в разделе об обосновании верного познания, о смысле ума сказано: 
ВТОРОЕ. Признак, термины, подразделение.
Первое. Признак ума:
Второе. Термины:
Третье. Существует шесть подразделений [ума]: 
1) постигающий ум и не постигающий ум. 
2) подразделение на семь видов.
3)	верное познание и неверное познание.
4)	концептуальный и не концептуальный [ум].
5)	непосредственное и опосредованное (умозаключение).
6)	первичный ум и вторичный ум.
	Первое. 
1. Постигающий ум
1.Два: признак постигающего ума, объяснение смысла отдельных подразделений
1. Признак постигающего ума
2. Подразделяется на два: прямое постижение и непрямое постижение, каждое из которых может быть верным познанием и неверным познанием.
Признак прямого постижения предмета рассмотрения непосредственным верным познанием
Признак непрямого постижения непосредственным верным познанием иной дхармы
Признак прямого оценивания опосредованным [познанием]
Признак непрямого постижения опосредованным [познанием] иной дхармы
2. Два - признаки и подразделение постижения неверным познанием.
1.Две разновидности прямого и непрямого постижения [в отношении] неверного познания:
2. Подразделение:
2. Не постигающий ум: признак, подразделение, изложение отдельных смыслов
Первое. Признак самого не постигающего ума
Подразделяется на три:
Признак являющегося умом, не определяющим явленное
Признак являющегося чувственным непосредственным [восприятием], не определяющим явленное
Второе. Подразделение ума на семь: [правильное] предположение; не определяющий явленное; послепознание, ложное познание, сомнение, непосредственное [восприятие], опосредованное [познание] (умозаключение).
Первое. [Правильное] предположение
Два: объяснение признака [правильного] предположения и отсечение сомнений (dogs pa bcad pa).
Второе. Ум, не определяющий явленное
Признак, подразделение и разрешение спора относительно ума, не определяющего явленное.
Третье. Послепознание.
Признак послепознания, подразделение, разрешение спора.
Четвертое. Ложное познание.
Признак ложного познания, подразделение, разрешение спора.
Пятое. Сомнение.
Опровержение, установление [собственного мнения] и разрешения [спора]
Шестое и седьмое. Изложение непосредственного [восприятия] и опосредованного [познания], относящихся к данной классификации.
Опровержение, изложение [собственного мнения], и разрешение [спора]
Признак концептуального [мышления]
признак концептуального [мышления], возникшего из слушания
признак концептуального [мышления], возникшего из обдумывания
признак концептуального [мышления], возникшего из созерцания
Третье. Толкование верного познания и неверного познания (не-познания), относящееся к коренной классификации ума на шесть видов.
Опровержение; установление собственного мнения; разрешение спора.
В первом также выделяются три темы: анализ сущности верного познания; анализ определения количества и анализ необходимости определения количества.
Признак верного познания
Признак верного познания, определяющего посредством себя
Признак верного познания, определяющего посредством иного
[Анализ] оснований, определяющих количество верных познаний, [состоит] из трех: опровержение, установление [собственного мнения], разрешение [спора].
Признак общего признака
Признак собственного признака
Изложение положений отдельных видов охватывает две темы: изложение непосредственного [восприятия] и изложение опосредованного [познания].
Особенность сущности, особенность определения количества, особенность смысла звука (обозначения) (этимология), и особенность сферы деятельности
Опровержение, установление [собственного мнения] и разрешение [спора]
Признак, подразделение, смысл разных разновидностей, смысл звука (термина), смысл определения количества
Изложение системы Саутрантики, системы Читтаматры и системы высших школ
Признак непосредственного [восприятия]
Признак чувственного непосредственного [восприятия]
Признак того условия «[опора] осознаваемого»
Признак того хозяин-условия (преобладающего условия)
Признак особого хозяин-условия
Признак общего хозяин-условия
Признак сразу-после-того-условия
Признак умственного непосредственного [восприятия], подразделение, способ рождения
Признак самопознания, подразделение, обоснование
Признак йогического непосредственного [восприятия], подразделение, обоснование
Особенности Читтаматры: собственная сущность непосредственного [восприятия], особенности трех условий, изложение подобия непосредственного [восприятия], изложение смысла звука, обосновывающего признак (определение), как обозначающий определяемое
Признак, подразделение, изложение смысла каждого [вида]
Признак непосредственного [восприятия] 
Подразделение
Три условия [согласно системе] Читтаматры
Три условия чувственного непосредственного [восприятия]

----------

Asanga (31.12.2008), Доржик (07.11.2009), Нико (04.10.2015), Татьяна (01.01.2009), Этэйла (31.12.2008)

----------


## Ильят

Обновлено: http://buddhismrevival.ru/teachings/...asnyh_uchenij/

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2015), Гошка (06.10.2015), Михаил_ (16.05.2018), Нико (04.10.2015), Сергей Хос (04.10.2015)

----------

